# Solved: Printer refuses to delete



## all13d (Apr 3, 2007)

I am running Windows Vista. Apparently, my relatively ancient HP Printer is no longer supported, even with generic drivers. It just spit about around 5 pages of gibberish while printing the test page.

However, the printer will not delete, even after multiple reboots. It's status is "deleting - offline". Is there any way to force delete a printer?

Thanks in advance.
Francis


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi and welcome to TSG:
You might try deleting it from device manager in Safe Mode.
Also,you might try just unplugging it from the power source and wait for about 1 minute before plugging it back in and see if status has changed.


----------



## lefty1953 (Feb 19, 2007)

Does it have any Print que's left on it? Open up the printer and make sure there isn't anything left in print QUe! If there is just pause them and then stop them. Then you should be able to delete the printer.


----------



## all13d (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks lefty, there was still a failed test page print in the queue; I can't believe I didn't think of that. Problem solved, thanks!


----------



## Callifur (Apr 7, 2014)

lefty1953 said:


> Does it have any Print que's left on it? Open up the printer and make sure there isn't anything left in print QUe! If there is just pause them and then stop them. Then you should be able to delete the printer.


BINGO - that did it!!! Thanks, Lefty.


----------

